# q45



## david stanhope (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey 
I was told that a q45 will go directly into a 300zx and that a 300zx tranny will bolt to that if not is there any tranny that will bolt to the q45 that is a 5 speed.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

someone was fucking with you. damn newbies.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Damnit. Can't edit out the bad word. Forgot which forum I was on.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

That is a pretty neat idea though!! I bet you could do it-- You would of course have to fab the mounts and some other things. People drop 350 small blocks (sacrileges a****) in Z31s.


----------

